# A rainy day, strobe play



## EIngerson (Dec 16, 2013)

Just bored and playing around inside on a rainy day. AB1600, shoot through umbrella, 5Dmk III, nifty fifty, Charvell model 275 deluxe and an old guy. It's tough to be the musician and the photographer. Both guitar and camera were hand held. lol




Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice. Reminds me of the kind of color photos I used to see in some old 1960's Victor Hasselbland Inc. pamphlets, detailing how to use the Hasselblad camera. In keeping with that, I held my hand up to the screen and cropped off about three fingerts' width on the right hand side...almost all of the Hasselblad shots in those pamphlets espoused the square crop...when this picture is cropped more square, it looks even better than it does in the 3:2 aspect ratio. This shot has really GOOD focus placement, and very soft, somber lighting. The degree of out of focus on the neck and on the closest strings is excellent. Really *good lenswork* on this. (One of my highest compliments.)


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Derrel. You should have seen how I was looking through the view finder. lol


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Thanks Derrel. You should have seen how I was looking through the view finder. lol



Yeah, I was thinking, "HTF did he shoot that, diz-actly??? One-handed? "

Ah well, a man's gotta do what he's gotta do to get the shot!


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2013)

lol, it was&#8230;awkward.


----------



## Stevepwns (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice, I really like the whole thing. Composition, color, all of it fits very nicely and the all black background allows for the eyes to focus with zero distraction.


----------



## TJNY (Dec 17, 2013)

Love guitar pics!  When done right....like this!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice photo and nice guitar. Add in mandolin's to the collection and it get even more expensive. (My wife tells me that if it isn't expensive, I don't want to do it.)


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Nice photo and nice guitar. Add in mandolin's to the collection and it get even more expensive. (My wife tells me that if it isn't expensive, I don't want to do it.)



My wife says them same thing. lol. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Stevepwns (Dec 17, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Nice photo and nice guitar. Add in mandolin's to the collection and it get even more expensive. (My wife tells me that if it isn't expensive, I don't want to do it.)
> ...




Yeah when I was married, anytime I mentioned a new hobby my wife would just shake her head and ask how much it was gonna cost...lol


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2013)

My wife says my hobby is collecting hobbies. lol


----------



## ronlane (Dec 17, 2013)

I am done with hobby's but my son is getting into 4-wheeler's and I CAN'T let him ride alone, so.......... darn my luck.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 17, 2013)

Tis a fine photo indeed.

My wife, "another lens?".


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Derrel. You should have seen how I was looking through the view finder. lol
> ...



its amazing what a guy can do with one hand...
its a great shot. 
i suppose if i were forced at gunpoint to nitpick *something* on this photo....it would be that i might have liked a little more of the fingerboard visible. maybe just a little more tilt camera left with the instrument. or maybe rotated to the left? you know what i mean.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Stevepwns (Dec 17, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> My wife says my hobby is collecting hobbies. lol




Look just above my little picture to the left. It was voted on in my family and this will forever be my official title.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------

